# Kayak Sailfish



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Met Bbarton and whereyak today for a little offshore action. We REALLY wanted a sailfish. Unfortunately the weather man was WAY off and there was some good rain out early. We waited it out at waffle house and pushed off the beach around 0800.

It didnt take long to get some decent cigs and hardtails and we were off. It was a slow start with nothing to show for it but a huge squid that ate my cig. 

The wind started blowing again and the kings turned on. Of course we were not using king rigs and I missed several fish due to having the mackerel just slice my bait in half but alas kings were not what we were after. About noon it REALLY started to blow and down to my last baits we started to head in. 

Finally, in about 35ft of water I had a hit that seemed different but unfortunately no hook up. I reeled in my bait and there were no marks or anything on it. Next thing I know right below the yak is a sail! He came up and slurped up my hardtail and it was on! 




























https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDO0cQfff8c&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Beautiful fish man!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice--


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Very nice That has to be a blast with a sail on a kayak. We need to get you offshore so you can hook up a white and blue for a Kayak billfish slam.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

My wife said the video had to have been edited a lot, "it looks too good".


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

purple haze said:


> Very nice That has to be a blast with a sail on a kayak. We need to get you offshore so you can hook up a white and blue for a Kayak billfish slam.


Sign me up! Id love to be dropped off on a nice rip and live bait it all day! Its hard to pull lures at 7+ kts in a kayak! 

This fish literally at 3ft from my kayak and started jumping 10-15ft from me. THAT was a rush!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

301bLLC said:


> My wife said the video had to have been edited a lot, "it looks too good".


Maybe one day next month Pat youll have to leave the Cape Horn on the lift and we will take out the plastic! haha


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Added some more pics...


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great fish Jason - congratulations


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

That's a biggun !!! Congrats


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That's badass.


----------



## junker46 (May 3, 2011)

Awesome post.


----------



## yak_n_mike (Apr 29, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Great pictures!!! Hard core for sure, considering the weather conditions and all. Congrats JD, that is/was a fantastic catch.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Remarkable ...you the man....


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Congrats Jason, you've been putting all your customers on the good fish, its about time you save one for yourself!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

You the man....great job.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

Very Nice. Must have been sporty coming back through the break.
Respect!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG!!!! Fine work as usual brother! Looks like a nice un that close in!


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats JD. Really nice fish! Saw one the other day, but I'm still waiting to hook one up.
- Fisherdad1


----------

